# Zero Offset Carbon Ritchey Seatposts now available



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

WCS Carbon One-Bolt Post


Patent pending one-bolt clamp system makes seat installation and adjustment extremely simple

Loosening one single bolt allows for both fore/aft and tilt adjustments = Sidebinder technology

High modulus carbon fiber monocoque construction w/ 3D forged head design

https://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=370245


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish the stubby 34.9 has this version as well,,


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Dave, I just ordered this seatpost. Is it compatible with my Fizik Aliante Braided Carbon rail saddle? The clamping area looks so small and puts all the weight/force on such a small section of the rail. Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Dave, I just ordered this seatpost. Is it compatible with my Fizik Aliante Braided Carbon rail saddle? The clamping area looks so small and puts all the weight/force on such a small section of the rail. Thanks!


You're going to need a different clamp kit. Fizik uses a taller rail than standard saddle rails on their carbon models.

Here's the part:
Carbon 1-Bolt Clamp Kit

Make sure you get the 7x9.6 and you'll be all set.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks RD, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## shoelace (Oct 19, 2006)

*2012 WCS Carbon 1-Bolt - 0mm Offset - UD Finish*

Is this seatpost available yet in US? QBP said it is not available yet.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, they're available. QBP doesn't currently carry them though. If you're a bike shop you can order them directly from us, otherwise any authorized Ritchey dealer can special order one for you.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, I got mine before the end of the year. I use a Fizik Alliante Braided Carbon Rail saddle so ordered the necessary kit and it works well. Took me awhile to get everything to fit together and have not completed the build yet. Hopefully within the next week or so and will give my thoughts on the seatpost.


----------

